# aep campgrounds???



## player4x4life (Aug 21, 2006)

new to the area, thinking bout going to aep to do some fishing and maybe camping, does ne 1 know how much it is to tent camp up there a nite. ty


----------



## musikman43155 (May 14, 2008)

There don't charge you anything, you must only obtain a pass either by printing it off your computer or by getting it @ a local grocery store. 

I was there ast weekend and it was a blast, although, we were skunked by the large pond by campsite "C".


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

go to www.aeprecreationland.com and print off a free premit.


----------



## player4x4life (Aug 21, 2006)

ty , any sugestions on where to go . like witch ponds and what campgrounds? ty for all the help


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

C,K or H are very nice.


----------



## Mykidsr1 (Mar 19, 2009)

FishJunky said:


> C,K or H are very nice.


Yep.....

And the more walking you do the more ponds you will find.

Suggestion is to maybe use Google earth or google maps to get a map of the ponds. The one you get from the site kinda sucks once you get down there.

I personally like C the best but that is just me.


----------



## Bass-n-Beer (Mar 5, 2010)

Hey,guys 
I haven't been done to aep since I was a kid with my dad.I was thinking about taking my son down to camp an fish. Does anyone have gps cordinates of the campgrounds? 
Thanks All 
Bass-n-Beer


----------

